# Is My Wavy Fence Safe?



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

It should be tight like any other fence. A fence no matter the material or wire or number of wires does no good loose.

With no climb you can run a metal rod one that has no give down through or wire it to a T-post then chain the ends to the back of the tractor or pickup and slowly stretch it then staple it to your wood posts and clip it to your T-posts. If the piece is only 100 ft. It shouldn't be hard.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Jessica J Sherwood said:


> Hey everyone! So I'm back with another fencing question. Everyone was so helpful about types of fencing and how to fix my post height issues, and so I set to work setting up the fence. I found all sorts of answers to how tight to make ELECTRIC fencing (and the whys), but my issue lies with no-climb horse fencing:
> 
> Being the novices we are, my husband set up the no-climb horse fencing (12 feet between posts, 100 feet total) to divide our pastures and the result is a wave system... The top (5 feet up) looks half-decent and is somewhat tight. The bottom (6 inches from the ground) is super wavy and thus has a lot of give. My question is: how tight do I NEED it? Does he need to redo it and make it tight top and bottom (aka, no waves?) or is this "safe" and just aesthetically appalling? (aka, I can leave it and do better next time in other parts of the pasture lol)
> 
> Thank you again, so much, for your generous time and help! <3


Put the wire in the slot in the head of a hammer and make kinks every few inches or whatever distance works for you. It won't be perfect but it will tighten up some.


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

COWCHICK77 said:


> It should be tight like any other fence. A fence no matter the material or wire or number of wires does no good loose.
> 
> With no climb you can run a metal rod one that has no give down through or wire it to a T-post then chain the ends to the back of the tractor or pickup and slowly stretch it then staple it to your wood posts and clip it to your T-posts. If the piece is only 100 ft. It shouldn't be hard.


^^^^^This is exactly what I used to tighten 8 acres of field fencing, works great. Or, you can use a come along, which is a device to tighten fencing. You do want it tight at the top and bottom. 


2 ton Come-Along Cable Puller


----------



## Rain Shadow (May 1, 2014)

Or you can use the horse.

We have a tricky section, about three hundred feet that where it is, there is no way of getting a truck in and we couldn't get the come along to cooperate. 

So we saddled Ty, western, stuck a breast collar on him, and we ran a metal rod about every 16 feet, our post where 8ft apart and he'd pull it tight, I'd ground tie him and staple the post, then repeat. Worked really well. 
Obviously this only works if you have a horse that is comfortable pulling things from the saddle. Ty was trained to haul tires from a rope wrapped around his horn..


----------



## Jessica J Sherwood (May 27, 2016)

natisha said:


> Put the wire in the slot in the head of a hammer and make kinks every few inches or whatever distance works for you. It won't be perfect but it will tighten up some.


We did this and it worked beautifully!! Thank you so much! You are the best! Serious huge improvement!


----------



## Jessica J Sherwood (May 27, 2016)

Rain Shadow said:


> Or you can use the horse.
> 
> We have a tricky section, about three hundred feet that where it is, there is no way of getting a truck in and we couldn't get the come along to cooperate.
> 
> ...


All I have right now is a 6 month old mule colt! lol. Fortunately, another option worked! wew!


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

As a side note, putting "cats asses" or "Mormon knots" in wire weakens those spots and will eventually break. Its a fast way to tighten wire temporarily but not a sure fix. Perhaps you won't have to worry about it with no climb but please don't do it with barb, smooth or electric wire.


----------

